# intoxicated woodworking



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

Police Log: Drug Arrests, Woodworking Mishap

This edition of the police log includes a motor vehicle stop that led to three people facing drug charges, and a self-inflicted stab wound apparently stemming from intoxicated woodworking.

Sunday, March 27

12:12 a.m.: Police investigated after fire rescue crews took an intoxicated man to Milford Regional Medical Center with apparent stab wounds to the stomach. The man told police he was doing woodwork and accidentally stabbed himself.


----------



## pete79 (Oct 20, 2009)

Maybe he made a wrong cut in an expensive piece of wood and couldn't forgive himself.


----------

